# My Donny 2007 Pics



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

A few of my best pics from donny 2007























































Jakki Degg









*Drifting*





































*Motion Shots*





































*Donny 2007 - Rookie SQ Winner*










Jakki Degg with my car and trophy


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Nice Piccys! :thumb:

Did you not see me? :lol: 

Gaz


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

JC Max - I am loving some of those shots, the low angle on the arosa, the motion shots on the renault and the seat and the portrait shot of Ms Degg is damn good!!

well done mate

Graeme


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Jakki Degg... the things id do to that chick :devil: 

Love that Arosa.


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Ice*

Can you post up some pics and ICE spec. Im interested in trying out in the Rookie class in the near future but need to see if my spec is anywhere near ready/ good enough...Cheers...oh and well done...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mark,

You want to have a look on the IASCA UK website and also www.talkaudio.co.uk

Alan W


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

Jmax said:


>


was that car like that in real life?! wetness or what??! :buffer: :doublesho


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

love them motion shots

jackie degg mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well done!!! nice pics


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Web site*



Alan W said:


> Mark,
> 
> You want to have a look on the IASCA UK website and also www.talkaudio.co.uk
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan, im on the talkaudio site.Will look into the other site though...


----------



## jwindley (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm loving the motion shots! Are they straight from the camera, or was there some photoshop trickery done after?

By the way, who is Jackie Degg?


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 18, 2006)

Quality photos!
[geek]What camera & lens were you using[/geek]
[bloke]Jackie Degg MMmmmmmmm[/bloke]


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

*Donny Show model*

here is a shot of model at Donny Show that i took (have to be careful , wife might be watching!!):lol: :lol:


----------



## MARKETMAN (Aug 22, 2006)

*and another*

one more for you guys :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

MARKETMAN said:


> here is a shot of model at Donny Show that i took (have to be careful , wife might be watching!!):lol: :lol:


Hot!


----------



## sonic909 (Apr 21, 2007)

uberbmw said:


> was that car like that in real life?! wetness or what??! :buffer: :doublesho


Yes mate, its THAT shiney, and in that pic its quite dirty...

I own it, and i didnt clean it other than friday afternoon- that pic was taken sunday morning as you can see me in it sleeping off my night out!


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments everyone, ill have a look through the archives and see if i have anymore



jwindley said:


> I'm loving the motion shots! Are they straight from the camera, or was there some photoshop trickery done after?
> 
> By the way, who is Jackie Degg?


The pics are straight from the camera and Jakki is an ex pg3 model



Neanderthal said:


> What camera & lens were you using


I used a Fuji 9500


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice pics mate!!


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Chris (Market Man) They are technically very competent shots - shame about the rough subject in the second


----------

